
A new mobile friendly testing tool - geuis
https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2016/05/a-new-mobile-friendly-testing-tool.html
======
gcb0
typical google. the linked page won't load without JavaScript, and the tool is
just a api that returns if "page seems ok on mobile". waste of time.

